# Susanne Bormann – Stills/Promos "Auftrag in Afrika" (x2)



## eFeet (4 Juni 2010)




----------



## General (4 Juni 2010)

Danke für Susanne


----------



## Punisher (4 Juni 2010)

Tolle Frau


----------



## frank63 (4 Juni 2010)

Danke für die Pics von Susanne. Leider sieht man sie viel zu selten.


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2010)

Danke dir für Susanne


----------



## canil (4 Juni 2010)

Danke für die Pics von Susanne. :thumbup:


----------

